# Can't believe I can snowboard didn't think it was fat friendly!



## Mr. Right

Haha, sounds like you had a good time. I can honestly say I don't have any tips for "fat guys" and please don't take offense that I used your term for it so freely but I'm glad you are giving it a shot and even gladder you like it. I hear so many people say that they are too old, their knees are too weak etc. Pffft, lousy excuses I'd say, keep at it and take more lessons, you'll be ripping it up, and even if you don't lose weight (not sure if it's even a goal) you will still get in way better shape. At your weight I'm going to say you will probably want to make sure you get some durable bindings (Ride, Burton, Drake etc.) I was a total beginner and I blew up a pair of Agency bindings in about 4 trips up so strong bindings are important if you are going to eat it a lot or ride agressively. Have fun!


----------



## Guest

I had a GREAT TIME! Yeah losing weight is not one of my goals. I tried and failed miserable, so I just want to have fun with my 11 year old son. I posted another thread with the setup I wanted in the board thread, the problem for me was getting in and out of strap bindings seemed to wear me out more then getting up off the snow. I fell more times then I wanted this trip, but I figure the more runs I get the better, and I wanted to reduce what made me tired. And plopping on my butt strapping in and getting back up killed me. I couldn't strap in just standing straight up, or sitting down.

I will definetly keep going, no excuses for me. I was all "glitter" eyed because my son was "WOW my dad can board and he's FAT". Yeah no offense please use the term "FAT" freely I do  I know I'm fat.


----------



## Mr. Right

:thumbsup: Right on, you have the perfect attitude for snowboarding. As far as a board I have ridden that I would reccomend to you.... I have a Burton Bullet 164 that would work well for you and depending on what angle you set your bindings at/foot size an M3 Discord 161.5 would also be a nice choice. If you have bigger feet, I believe the M3 Talon is actually just a wide version of the Discord. Both boards can usually be found for $200 or so and are excellent beginner boards, the Burton Bullet, a very nice board but not quite as cheap as an M3. Don't forget though, there are many good companies out there and I'm just sharing my experience with boards I've ridden.

152-167cm ADULT SNOWBOARDS
Sift through these pages, there are a bunch of M3's through there and also some other boards that would make great beginner boards. The price is right on most of them. Don't make the same mistake I did when I bought my first board, go talk to someone who can make reccomendations in store and show you the differences in sidewalls, shapes, twin, all mountain etc etc and how all those things affect the way you ride. And for your first board don't have any reserve only spending $150-$200 because once you figure out your style and what you're all about on the mountain, you can drop the $$$$ for a board that you really like and will really suit you. My first board still gets ridden by me somewhat often, but my needs/desires definitely changed as my skills did. Never hesitate to ask here, a lot of people here have ridden a lot of boards and can tell you a lot about them.


----------



## Guest

My boss goes snowboarding with us once in while, hes 6'6" and 300 pounds. Surprisingly hes very smooth on the mountain. He cant find pants that fit him though, he wears jeans.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Isn't great what kids make you do when you're old and fat. My kids made me try snowboarding 6 yrs ago at the ripe age of 44 when I was a desk jocky. Well they still let me ride with them...I'm the driver to the hill. Now I'm gunning for 25-30 days of riding this year, am no longer that fat, in better shape and try to stay in shape all year long so that I can at least try to keep up with the kids...but keeping up with them is a lost battle...I now get an ocassional mercy ride with my 13 year old daughter..."dad what took you so long."

I say get some good quality/durable gear, at least immediate level board (probably longer and wider), drake or union bindings, and quality outerware. BTW you will learn little tricks that help strapping in and getting up and down...I'd rather be doing ab crunches on the hill than in a gym. Have fun. and get a hydration bag and drink lots of water...it really helps with the endurance on the hill.


----------



## Guest

would flow bindings work any better, you think? 

with flows you slide your foot in & then you lock the binding by snapping the highback up. so you can put them on by kneeling on the snow, snap in & then push up, instead of trying to get up from a sitting position.


----------



## Guest

or alpine bindings...











not exactly sure how they work as i've never used them or even seen them done, but i've seen a guy on our local hill "strapped" into them. i know you have to wear hard boots with them though.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone for encouragement and advice. I actually had the post split. I was telling about my general experience here and then I went to the "board" forum to ask for a recommended setup. As far as flows go for bindings I am looking at K2 Cinch's and Flows, leaning towards the K2 for easy in and out. In my board post I said that getting into the bindings, bending over, and trying to strap them on actually wore me down then they should have, not to mention the instructor telling us to fall and get up like 20 times in a row didn't help, since I'm fat.

I really do like the encouragement and appreciate all the help. Just to do a quick recap of what I posted in the "boards" forum since everyone here is eager and willing to help me out, and thanks for accepting my "fat" butt into your ranks  I was thinking of:

* Salomon Solace boots for their quick tie capability and removable liner
* K2 Cinch (CTS) CTL bindings look like straps with ratchets but easy insert with the dropping highback
* Lamar Cruiser 163 board because its all mountain and cheap while I learn

Yes, its amazing what your kids make you do, but I'm going to try and get into better shape because just getting up off the snow was a workout, and I figure the more runs I get the better I get


----------



## wrathfuldeity

total,
Boots are the most important, try on lots...every brand and model available, get the best fitting irregardless of price or any other consideration. Also helmet is a must...fixin brains is not like fixin bones and is a hell of a lot less expensive than a MRI in the ER


----------



## Guest

totalgeek, i commend you on your efforts. You said you tried before to lose weight, but were unsuccessful. Hey, maybe you'll get addicted to the sport (seems like you already have) and use this as a motivational tool.


----------



## lisevolution

I went from 6'2" 355lbs to 6'2" 215lbs and now I'm back up to around 240-245 or so 4yrs later. Be careful with the eating habits when you do lose the weight because your body has a memory and no problem putting it on quickly! I've added 25 lbs in the last year alone by being lazy with exercise and poor diet. I'm working on getting myself back into the proper regimen but it's hard to make that recommitment sometimes!


----------



## Guest

*from one fat boarder to another...*

Geek, I hear ya. I've just recently re-realised my snowboarding addiction after several years without riding at all. Let me tell you, I have put on some serious poundage since then! I have the same problem strapping in, and I simply cannot find pants that fit! I'm currently living in Italy, so when at first I went to local board shops looking for pants, I assumed that the problem lay in the fact that Italians tend to be much smaller than Americans, and prefer tight-fitting clothing. The largest I could find was XL, and they ALMOST fit, so I figured a 2X would work (since in most other clothing it DOES). So I ordered some 2X volcom pants online. Unfortunately, every company has a different idea of what a particular size is supposed to be, and let's face it... there aren't enough of us fat boarders to justify these companies making clothes that fit us. I can put on the volcom pants, and I can even button and zip them... as long as I don't mind not being ale to breath and having my ass look like 2 10lb hams stuffed into a 15lb sack! XD So I'm continuing to lose weight, and in the mean-time I guess I'll keep rocking jeans on the mountain and try not to fall TOO much. But definately keep it up dude. You have the right attitude about boarding, and maybe if the big companies see more of us fat guys on the slopes they'll start making clothes for us!


----------



## zakk

I'm almost exactly your size and I ride a Deuce 158 wide with Flow NXT-AT's. 

Burton makes a great XL or XXL pant with lots of room in the seat and thighs, or more than anyone else. I have to get the XXL's to fit my legs then get a belt. 

Big thing is just getting your legs in mountain shape. after that, its all downhill


----------



## Guest

Hey im old and fat too! Im 40 5'10 and 250# I love snowboarding, I just started this season. I have been taking lessons with my 9 year old, we both love it.


----------



## futurefunk

Good thread. I got a few plus side friends but only one of them rides. And he rides way better than me and on a shorter board! I would say he's 250lbs on a 157cm. Trying to get the others off their fat asses and onto the mountain.


----------



## Guest

LOL, this is a funny thread. Ive heard the dumbest excuses from people as to why they can't ride... too fat, too weak, too chicken, one of my friends even told me she cant go because she is too black! Im glad you got out there anyway,:thumbsup: there is room for everyone on the mountain.


----------



## RVM

You big folks will lose tons of weight if you snowboard regularly. It's awesome for your health. It'll also motivate you to get into even better shape when you aren't in the mountains so that when you are you can ride harder and longer. The thin air is really good for your cardiovascular system too.

Rock on and good luck!


----------



## Penguin

Good for you man!!! I wish my fat dad would go ride with me :|


----------



## tomtom88

fat dudes unite!!! lol im 6'2 and weigh 320lbs. as far as the strapping in goes, i found that once i was about three runs in i started getting a bit more limber and strapping in became way easier. and as far as larger clothing goes, you need to definitely check out columbia. they have some awesome gear and they make up to a 3x i believe. i wear 2x. as i was reading this thread i couldnt help but notice that it is really starting to become a fat dude's support group! lol maybe worthy of a sticky? determination is all it takes.


----------



## Guest

im not fat and i get tired from standing up so many times. by the end of the day yesterday it was taking me like 3 or 4 tries just to stand up. i saw a really big fat guy yesterday and he looked like a way better rider than me. i think that fat is just padding for in case you fall.


----------



## Guest

Gustov said:


> im not fat and i get tired from standing up so many times. by the end of the day yesterday it was taking me like 3 or 4 tries just to stand up. i saw a really big fat guy yesterday and he looked like a way better rider than me. i think that fat is just padding for in case you fall.



Trust me at 5'10 250 it still hurts like hell when I fall, extra padding and all.


----------



## arsenic0

You should see if you can find an "better" used board in your size before buying a new Lamar...off craigslist or something. Lamar boards are not great, probably as bad or worse than what you get at most mountains for rentals.


----------



## Guest

My dad wants to learn how to snowboard but he says hes too old and his back + waist is super weak. Oh and he has a big fat tummy rofl. So if he falls hes going to break his back or his waist. And he needs to movie and bend a lot for his job.


----------



## Guest

theres always been alot bigger guys riding around then I ever thought ide see before I went. its really impressive. I mean I know that just because you can have a huge gut doesnt mean you wont have muscle. I work with a carpenter thats 6 foot and in the 260+ range. he is strong as hell

Im 5 9 155 and I honestly get winded doing something my first few runs. gotta warm up! plus stevens has a giant hill you have to WALK up before buying a ticket at some parking areas


----------



## Rufus

It's good to hear that so many other big old guys are snowboarding, I'm 44 years old, 6 feet and 260 pounds and started riding last year with my 10 year old daughter. We're having a great time riding together, she took a few lessons then she taught me. I'm riding a K2 159 wide and it's great.

This is the first weekend that we haven't been on the mountain since November and I'm itching to get back. I started riding last year in an old pair of XL Columbia pants then bought a couple of pairs of XXL Burtons over the summer. The Burtons are way more comfortable and fit great.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Just some encouragement, now at 50 (7th season): able to decently ride switch, doing some boxes, small jumps, bombing, chutes and steeps, boarder cross type courses and 10-15 ft drops. Keep it up it only gets better


----------



## jmacphee9

my best bud is more round then not and he wont go boarding. hes really self conscious about his size and im thinking that he thinks he cant do it..

i do take him to the local hills where we set up rails and jumps and he will only use my flows, he finds convential 2 staps to be much harder..


----------



## Flick Montana

I don't know why, but it is always so much scarier when I see a huge person crash. Even if I'm not in the vicinity. I mean, 300 pounds coming to a sudden stop is a lot of force. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

lol most boarders seem to be really lanky. I'm a bigger kid too (180~ depending on whether im cutting or bulking) and I always see all these 130lb kids and I feel that it must hurt less when they fall. Biggest person I've actually seen was like 6'2 or 6'3 and had to be in the 300lb area, he was pretty good too.


----------



## Guest

Tips For fat guys.I am 45 years old 5ft 7 ,and14.5stone and been boarding for the last 6 years.I was also out of breath because of my "gut" being compressed,but i have always started on my toe edge first after a good tip from my instructor."Who says fat Lads can't Snowboard"


----------



## twin89

alpha732 said:


> lol most boarders seem to be really lanky. I'm a bigger kid too (180~ depending on whether im cutting or bulking) and I always see all these 130lb kids and I feel that it must hurt less when they fall. Biggest person I've actually seen was like 6'2 or 6'3 and had to be in the 300lb area, he was pretty good too.



it hurts regardless of your weight ( me @ 6'0 145 lbs ) i can vouch for the slimmer guys out there.

to the OP, more power to you =)


----------



## Failed_God

Fat guys can board im 6'4" and 385 pounds and ive been boarding for about 8 years. I found out earlier in snowboarding that fat guys dont fly or maybe that's just me. but i cant find pants to fit me so i get like water resistant wind breaker pants at walmart and they work. although i have decided i am starting a diet and workout at the beginning of the year and the whole goal is to be able to fit in snowboarding pants next year and hopefully be more flexible so i can ride better.


----------



## Guest

thats awesome that your taking everything in stride

I think its kinda cool when a bigger guy can be good (this happens every once in a while in basketball and Im usually pretty impressed) its surprising

keep up the good work


----------



## Guest

keep it up man! good for you.
im not small either (6'1" @ 240), and i ride with a bigger dude too. it's still a hell of a good time, and i have as much fun as i did when i was in college at 175lbs.
i just went from a 151 (i know i know) to a 160...i can't WAIT to see the difference.


----------



## theplayer13299

*To the OP, let us know how it's going*

Comparatively, i was not fat, 5'9" and 190lbs, but I still got tired and winded from strapping in too many times.

I'd like to hear how the OP is progressing, if you're still following this thread, get back to us.


----------



## Guest

I am 6'2" and 280 lbs on a good day. I ride a Custom X with a really wide stance. I can ride all day, but buckling in is a pain in the ass. I am the biggest guy of the group I ride with but I keep up just fine. I don't play in the park though. 

Keep it up and you will love it.


----------



## Ego

*6'2 265lbs 162 wide board size 13 boot*

Been boarding now 3 seasons and i usually only make it out 5-7 times per season due to work. 6'2 265lbs riding a 162 wide GNU and I used to wear impact shorts under my pants until i realized it really doesnt hurt that bad having padding back there when you fall haha. 

But advice for us big guys. I dont like the flow/k2 style bindings cause they just feel less secure to me. i personally use burton cartels and they've been great. my trick is after my front foot is strapped in well i put in my back, and lean forward as far as i can. i use my right hand to strap in my right foot so my left hand goes on the edge of the board to pull my legs in closer and then you just hold the board closer to you while you strap in.

Also i cant get up heelside so my 2 options are i usually just flip over toe side and get up that way or i found out you can get up heelside if you kind of rock up on your toe side and balance on that until you stand up then just lean back heelside again and get going from there.


----------



## bakesale

I taught my uncle and cousin to snowboard over Christmas. My Uncle is 5'9, 230lbs. He couldn't even bend over to strap up his bindings  To say the least it did not go well.


----------



## bbissell

I am 6ft 260 i had flow bindings and i hated them. I fought with those one day and it sucked. I went back to regular bindings and i am way happier. I am 41 and wish i would have started boarding way sooner. I am so hooked it isnt even funny! I got my whole family going now and we all love it. Check out the bonfire pants. I just got a pair of xxl and they are effing huge. Also 686 xl's seem to fit fine too. I joined a boxing gym last april and it helped so much i have no leg or calf pain this season. I have been out 3 times and heading to breck next friday! Good luck and stay with it!


----------



## Mutter

im 5'10" and 240lbs, i can get in and out of burton cartels easy as pie, i can also bend over & strap them in fine. maybe you other fatties need to do some stretches if you cant bend over and touch your toes.


----------



## Shady

haha, excellent thread.. I think I've got addicted to snowbaording, this is my second season (probably first *real* season, only went twice last year) I've been out 4 times already this season.

I'm 6'6 and 280 size 15 boot. I'm having a blast and glad that I'm not the only big snowboarder out there :laugh:

I'm riding an older K2 Fatbob wide board.


----------



## Guest

*fat friendly...not so much. but you can tough it out*

I am 20 6'4'' and 320lbs. I love snowboarding and am at an intermediate level. i normally can only make it to the mountains 2-4 times a year max (if even). After the many years i have been riding i have found that being my size isn't horrible as long as i don't eat it after landing a jump badly. i can ride down a single black diamond confidently, and although i am larger in size i still can launch off jumps here and there. I just try to completely avoid rails at all costs. So in my view being larger is not a problem in snowboarding, but it is a rarity. Snowboarding is something that just involves a lot of practice and toughness, so i do recommend to my fellow sasquatches that you exercise and workout a lot prior to taking up snowboarding. It really does help a lot as you become fairly tired after a day full of riding. I play college football so snowboarding to me is like playing football...both require lots of "practice and toughness." SO to all of my fellow giants i want you all to know that snowboarding is very plausible for us larger guys. And now you should all get out and ride!
(i hate it when i go snowboarding and i am the only big guy riding on the intermediate+ level slopes)

Oh and i currently use a 2007 Ride Fleetwood which is a wider board suitable for us big guys.


----------



## Guest

I know how you feel being a big bloke too (5'11" @ 260lbs), I have just started snowboarding and have had 2 lots of lessons (6 hours in total) to get the basics and an hour on my own on the indoor slope in which I rode really badly and crashed more than I stayed up I think  Anyway my first lesson I was really pumped and ready, been waiting to learn to ride for years now and someone bought my first 3 hours for my birthday.

Got to the slope and wearing my motorcycle textiles (try them if you are big, they get massive sizes and are waterproof/cordura and keprotech) tried strapping in to my bindings - not happening! I could do up my left binding no problem, right hand side though, I just could not reach so embarassingly for the first 2 hours my instructor did them for me. This in itself is disheartening enough and is probably the first stumbling block of a fat bloke trying to learn, second of all as other portly fella's on here have also noticed, getting up heelside is hard and the second major stumbling block.

I was shown how to do my bindings up while stood which has helped me immensely and bypasses both problems with getting up heelside and reaching the bindings, dont ask me why but I can easily do them up while stood... Now I just need much , much more practise to actually get good on the board and I get the feeling I will get worse before I get better - getting my own board and bindings is next through as the rental ones feel different every time and im sure are not helping the learning process.

The issue of clothing not fitting is also an issue for me and fortunately because of my job (reviewing motorcycle clothing at bikechatter.co.uk) I have found myself in a position to do the same with snowboarding gear, looking around for which brands fit which shapes is a minefield so my newest site - oksnowboard.com is going to be about reviewing as many products as possible, reporting back on sizing, fit etc which should help a little. Already I have had disappointment trying on brands that I have read fit that bit bigger but alas seem to be tight in the wrong places, Westbeach XL are a smidge tight around the gut for me so I guess if I can get an XXL jacket that will be awesome, Burton AK XL was slightly better but Burton themselves way too small. The North Face fitted the best though out of all the jackets I tried on at the weekend, XL had enough room for my 30" wide shoulders and 48" chest with associated gut 

There is hope for us yet!

cheers

leigh


----------



## lisevolution

Drawback of being supersized and snowboarding aggressively= 2 herniated discs in my lower back early in this past season from hard impacts sustained during snowboarding. Result of this oversized human misfortune is that since January I'm down 40lbs and getting closer to where I was at my lowest. I'm still up like 15-20 lbs from when I posted on this thread originally but that should give you an idea of some potential repricussions of being overweight and shredding hard. Is the injury going to stop me from riding hell the f--k no but it did ruin a season which is disappointing enough.


----------



## Argo

I am 6' 300 lbs. I have been boarding for 4 years now. I am between blue/black level, very comfy on blue all conditions and pretty comfortable on blacks in powder...... I can pick up some good speed and quickly when I point it down hill, it is scary how fast I take off when I want too. I work out all year, cardio and weights 5 times a week. My weight stays on and there isnt much to do about it. It is just life.... big deal.... I can hike up backcountry areas quicker than anyone in my group, they are all smaller and "in shape", I can hike 16 hours straight and have more endurance for any physical activity than almost everyone I have ever met. I cant sprint very well but I love boarding.....

I use mainly Burton 2L cargo style pants in XXL. I am a 40 waist, they are made for up to 42 waist.... I love them. I also wear columbia when my burtons are dirty, they fit OK too but the Burtons are the best. My favorite coats are made by columbia, the bugaboo in XXL fits loose and is very warm, have used it down to -15 with no problems. Oakley XXL fits well also, I have one of these but 3 columbia jackets..... 

I use flow bindings and I love them. I will be getting K2 cinch when I need new bindings because in deep powder the rear slide in only is very disabling..... As far as being tired getting up alot.... I have long legs and have a hard time getting up on my heel side but I can... I mainly get up on my toe side, especially when I am on a shallow slope, steep slopes I can get up on my heel easily. I have a 159 wide which is my main board and a 164 which was my starter board.... My next board will be a reverse camber never summer or smokin snowboard...... probably in the 159-162 wide size range......


----------



## yusoweird

One of my friend is 5'11" 330 lbs. He is hooked. He lost 10 lbs on his first weekend trip at Breckenridge. High altitude + snowboarding = great workout.


----------



## Rufus

yusoweird said:


> One of my friend is 5'11" 330 lbs. He is hooked. He lost 10 lbs on his first weekend trip at Breckenridge. High altitude + snowboarding = great workout.


It's a great workout. I was almost 300 lbs a few years ago, I lost a few pounds and started snowboarding when I was around 275 pounds. Now I'm just over 220 lbs and it's all just from watching what I eat and a lot of snowboarding and mountain biking.


----------



## Guest

Out of interest, what do you bigger boys do for snowboards? I am still learning so im not sure what length is best for me and being well over the normal weight for shorter boards do I go for a 165 or stick with 160 ish?

leigh


----------



## Argo

159w is my daily rider. If the snow is a little deeper I will pull out my 165w for more floatation. They are both about an 8 on a 1-10 scale of firmness but with the weight it flexes fine.


----------



## Guest

Thanks bud, so would you say even at beginner I should look at a slightly firmer board to compensate for the additional weight or stick with soft and flexy numbers?


----------



## Rufus

oksnowboard said:


> Out of interest, what do you bigger boys do for snowboards? I am still learning so im not sure what length is best for me and being well over the normal weight for shorter boards do I go for a 165 or stick with 160 ish?
> 
> leigh


I learned on a 159 wide and I still ride that size most of the time. I do have a 166 that I love on powder days.


----------



## lisevolution

I ride a 168w for everyday but I pretty much charge at this point with very little freestyle thrown in beyond natural hits and the occaisional box scratching. I've ridden boards as short as 161w and will probably pick up something 163-164ish for next season that is a little softer and more playful since I'm getting older and starting to feel the pain much more significantly so less charging more bs'ing on the mountain going forward.


----------



## Guest

I'm a shortcake, so I ride a 153. Seems to work fine for me at 5'3". I'm looking for a new board this winter though. Right now I'm on Morrow but may switch brands. My big brother got a sick Rome board and said it's incredibly smooth, so maybe I'll pick up the brand.


I'm not fat, but I'm not a stick girl either. I think it's funny that I'm in better shape in the winter, and all my friends complain that they're getting fat!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

^wut...your board is bigger than you, though can't imagine Iowa has any hills where you need to turn...so guess its ok for the bottomless pow you get there.


----------



## Cavman

I just been trying to get my mate sorted with snowboarding gear. Nothing fits him, he is too big in the chest and belly. He says its muscle, I say it too many beers, pizza and wife who loves him hehehe.

We ended up getting him into a Technine jacket, it was only thing we coud find to fit him... scary huh!

If you are not worried about style and colour selection too much, then check out the rental suppliers, they go through to massive sizes like 7XL....????? in jackets and pants.

I know snowboarding changed my whole lifestyle. I lost weight and toned up big time the first week I snowboarded. After that I started hitting the gym and small jogs to build leg stamina so I didn't hurt so much. It steam rolled from there and I now routinely run 5kms and gym every day in between runs.

As a result I did 11 days in powder in Japan with no worries or pain. Weight is way down thanks to some advice on this forum (thanks Mike for the advice) and energy way up.

Life is good at 45.


----------



## Guest

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^wut...your board is bigger than you, though can't imagine Iowa has any hills where you need to turn...so guess its ok for the bottomless pow you get there.


Iowa's decent on hills. Not nearly close the best though. and she's at seven oaks, which is pretty packed in, theirs 1 only 1 hill in the entire place that you are required to turn in order to get down to the lift again, so yeah, your right


----------



## arsenic0

totalgeek said:


> I had a GREAT TIME! Yeah losing weight is not one of my goals. I tried and failed miserable, so I just want to have fun with my 11 year old son. I posted another thread with the setup I wanted in the board thread, the problem for me was getting in and out of strap bindings seemed to wear me out more then getting up off the snow. I fell more times then I wanted this trip, but I figure the more runs I get the better, and I wanted to reduce what made me tired. And plopping on my butt strapping in and getting back up killed me. I couldn't strap in just standing straight up, or sitting down.
> 
> I will definetly keep going, no excuses for me. I was all "glitter" eyed because my son was "WOW my dad can board and he's FAT". Yeah no offense please use the term "FAT" freely I do  I know I'm fat.


You'll find you want to get in better shape TOO snowboard more often.


----------



## Donutz

Argo said:


> I use flow bindings and I love them. I will be getting K2 cinch when I need new bindings because in deep powder the rear slide in only is very disabling


I have 3 sets of bindings: Flow Fives, K2 Cinch, and some Salomon standard buckler-type bindings. I love the flows -- they're definitely my binding of choice. However, off the groomed slope or when there's lots of new snow, they are really a pain to put on since you have to work extra hard to clear them. The Cinch bindings are a little better, but not much. The real problem with the Cinch is that they're a cheap binding. They're heavy and bulky and not very responsive. The _design_ is great though. If K2 was to put out a more expensive version made of better material (so they could use less of it), it would be a sure winner.

In the end, when I'm doing a pow day, I use the Salomons.


----------



## Donutz

totalgeek said:


> I had a GREAT TIME! Yeah losing weight is not one of my goals. I tried and failed miserable, so I just want to have fun with my 11 year old son. I posted another thread with the setup I wanted in the board thread, the problem for me was getting in and out of strap bindings seemed to wear me out more then getting up off the snow. I fell more times then I wanted this trip, but I figure the more runs I get the better, and I wanted to reduce what made me tired. And plopping on my butt strapping in and getting back up killed me. I couldn't strap in just standing straight up, or sitting down.
> 
> I will definetly keep going, no excuses for me. I was all "glitter" eyed because my son was "WOW my dad can board and he's FAT". Yeah no offense please use the term "FAT" freely I do  I know I'm fat.


First, kudos for not being sensitive about the "F" word. As long as it's not being used in an insulting way, who cares?

As far as losing weight, I got the best results from doing resistance training and cutting down on carbs (not cutting OUT, just DOWN. Don't get freaky about it).

Concerning the bindings, you should really consider Flows. Not only do I not have to sit to put them on, I don't even have to _stop!_ More than once I've glided off the chair, kicked my back foot in while gliding past the other boarders, and just continued on down the hill. The muttered curses behind me actually feel pretty good.

I did another post about the differences between Flows and K2 Cinch. One thing I forgot to mention is that the Flow bindings need to be readjusted once or twice a day. The mechanism tends to tighten on its own. Cinch doesn't have that problem. It really is a better and easier to use design. Just a cheap implementation unfortunately.


----------



## Guest

And apparently I can't type - my board is 153, not 163. I was like wtf, my board isn't bigger than me!


----------



## Guest

Well, I am still trying to source outer wear that fits properly and am baffled by some companies interpretation of sizes - I mean XXL set at 42-44" chest with one company is just ridiculous. In any case I have found that even within Burton you have 3-4 different size fits so it is a minefield.

I have however got a couple of sets of nice boots a board (Atomic Hatchet 159) with atomic straight shot bindings and am getting to grips with riding each week that I go. I have definately got more supple and fitter but not massive amounts and still not dropping loads of weight - heres hoping I will tone up then drop fat.

leigh


----------



## Argo

Columbia brand has by far been the best jacket to fit me. Xxl is good for me and I'm a 54-56L.


----------



## sl33stak

Guess I better chime in on the "fat people" thread. LOL. 

I've been riding since 89' (still have my Barfoot Twintip 151!!) and over the years have gotten, well....fat. LOL I quite smoking two years ago and packed on like 25 lbs. so now I am 5'6" and 200lbs. Sucks...But I still charge the hill every year.

Quick question though. I am more of a all terrain rider who like to jib on what mother nature and the resort maintenance crew leave lyin around on the sides of the trails as much as I do the park. And with that in mind I am looking for a board that is very "skate oriented" as I skated for like 20 years too.

I have an old Solid Kurt Wastell (it was actually his board) and It's a 148. I STILL play around on that board because it's almost like skating. My daily Rider is an older K2 Satellite 155. I kinda want to get a small play board for the lower Michigan resorts I ride. Something like a Skate Banana or maybe a Rome Cheaptrick. But I want SMALL..Like 148-150. Think it'll hold my weight? I'm not a rail guy, and I won;t be hitting and 15' booters either. Just boxes,quarters,flatland and cruisin.


Opinions?:dunno:


----------



## Prime320

I love this thread. I'm 28 barely over 6 foot and probably at 275ish to 280 right now. I'm rocking a 162 atomic hatchet and really looking for a better freeride board. Probably grabbing a Never Summer as soon as I can afford it. My kids mom used to ski so I started going with her. I went once or twice a year for like 3 seasons, then had a break for a few years. Last 2 years I have been going quite a bit. Some stuff makes me feel like an ultra beginier and other stuff I do better than most intermediates out there. Seems like I am real hit or miss with this stuff haha. 

My plans to drop a good 50 pounds by mid next season. Choko XXL snowmobile jacket is what keeps me warm, along with some generic snowboard pants from a thrift store since I couldn't find anything to fit me at my local shops.


----------



## JPonHudson

I cam across this very inspiring thread. I am overweight (5'10"/270lb) and just getting into it. It was frustrating at first but now, after 8 trips to the local mountain, I began to link turns :yahoo: and it feels great!

Since this thread dates back few years, I wonder how everyone is doing now in terms of gaining skills, loosing weight and acquiring more advanced gear.

BTW, the Flow bindings listed in my signature are on their way and I can't wait to try them out. Using Freestyle for now.


----------



## Prime320

JPonHudson said:


> I cam across this very inspiring thread. I am overweight (5'10"/270lb) and just getting into it. It was frustrating at first but now, after 8 trips to the local mountain, I began to link turns :yahoo: and it feels great!
> 
> Since this thread dates back few years, I wonder how everyone is doing now in terms of gaining skills, loosing weight and acquiring more advanced gear.
> 
> BTW, the Flow bindings listed in my signature are on their way and I can't wait to try them out. Using Freestyle for now.


I am still out ripping it up! I keep going up an down in weight. I got the same combo, and a never summer premier f1 with flows. I am definitely faster now. I am more confident and do more jumps too. I'm still not a park nerd though. I sure do love bombing with speed though!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

I've moved on into starting to actually hike up the hill...split boarding:yahoo::dizzy::icon_scratch::dunno::blink:


----------



## Argo

I moved to the mountains. Im pushing 100 days on the mountain so far average about 15k vert a day . Im down tp around 275-280. Daily ride is 161w. I just need to figure out how to not need ro work at all. Its cramping my style.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Anyone who wants a good read and method to drop real weight and learn how to eat correctly, to keep it off, check out

Clean : The Revolutionary Program to Restore the Body's Natural Ability to Heal Itself 

By Alejandro Junger

Dudes. It is by far the best daily routine I have ever seen, I am 6.3 and was 225, now after a year down to 190 without any fluctuation. You don't need all the supplements the Author recommends, and when you're in the first phase ( which can last up to 6 months depending on your weight), just make sure your main meal of the day is bomber. I make sure to use the highest quality ingredients too and I still save money over normal eating choices.

You need
- Quality water.
- Good Blender, single serving blenders work, no straining needed (or wanted).
good organization skills for churning out Kale and Spinach based smoothies, which entails some sort of efficient cleaning and storage system for your greens to maximize your time. The frozen fruits and prepackaged spinach really help. You will end up spending less for food in general, and when you do want to have an enjoyable treat, or meal, your body will love you even more.
-Cooking skills, minimal. Rice cooker and you can eat at Chipotle (brown rice)
- Elimination of your house of any bleached flours, refined sugars, soda, candy, etc....


It is a slow process, and it is a lifestyle commitment. Your body, the USA, and your family will thank you.

Your snowboarding will become even more fun.


----------



## wernersl

Just finished reading through this. Very good thread. A bit about me...Im 5'11" and down to about 257 wearing size 11 boots. Highest was 276. I have been riding for almost 10 years now and am addicted. In fact, with the warm weather rolling in comes depression for me! Hate to see the slush setting in. 

I consider myself to be a high intermediate to low advanced freerider. I still pucker a bit around 50mph, so I still have some work to do to achieve my goals. I have really upped my aggressive riding this season, starting to really push fear aside and have confidence in my abilities and seek out the double blacks as often as possible. My carving has greatly improved, especially with our resident coach Snowolf providing such great insight to this forum. Unfortunately I dont see powder too often down here in SoCal, so crunchy, bumpy Bear Mountain groomers have been my training ground. I picked up a 20th anniverssary Never Summer RaptorX 165 last season. I have to attribute many of my advances to that fantastic board. It is truely confidence inspiring for me and so stable. Really allows me to push the limits of my riding. I have 15 days under my belt this season, which is more than usual for me. Married with 2 children as well as fulltime+ employment really puts a damper on my riding time!

I have slowly started to cut down on my food intake this year, and mix in some excersice. Being a former Marine, Im surprised at myself for how lazy I have become. Snowboarding has really boosted my motivation to continue dropping about 1 to 2 pounds a week (at times). In fact, my wife told me if I can drop another 30 before next season I can throw down for a day of heliboarding at whistler! Now that IS motivation! 

Dont want to see this thread die. I think it is a great place for us "tonally challenged" individuals to discuss improvements to our lifestyles and riding, as well as possible weight loss improvements. I saw the OP mention that weight loss is not a goal, but I think it can be. Dont know if the OP is still around or not. Regardless, keep riding, keep posting and keep up the metabolism fellow fatties!

Peace....


----------



## JPonHudson

Just posted another thread relating to big guys snowboarding 


wernersl said:


> Just finished reading through this. Very good thread. A bit about me...Im 5'11" and down to about 257 wearing size 11 boots. Highest was 276. I have been riding for almost 10 years now and am addicted. In fact, with the warm weather rolling in comes depression for me! Hate to see the slush setting in.
> 
> I consider myself to be a high intermediate to low advanced freerider. I still pucker a bit around 50mph, so I still have some work to do to achieve my goals. I have really upped my aggressive riding this season, starting to really push fear aside and have confidence in my abilities and seek out the double blacks as often as possible. My carving has greatly improved, especially with our resident coach Snowolf providing such great insight to this forum. Unfortunately I dont see powder too often down here in SoCal, so crunchy, bumpy Bear Mountain groomers have been my training ground. I picked up a 20th anniverssary Never Summer RaptorX 165 last season. I have to attribute many of my advances to that fantastic board. It is truely confidence inspiring for me and so stable. Really allows me to push the limits of my riding. I have 15 days under my belt this season, which is more than usual for me. Married with 2 children as well as fulltime+ employment really puts a damper on my riding time!
> 
> I have slowly started to cut down on my food intake this year, and mix in some excersice. Being a former Marine, Im surprised at myself for how lazy I have become. Snowboarding has really boosted my motivation to continue dropping about 1 to 2 pounds a week (at times). In fact, my wife told me if I can drop another 30 before next season I can throw down for a day of heliboarding at whistler! Now that IS motivation!
> 
> Dont want to see this thread die. I think it is a great place for us "tonally challenged" individuals to discuss improvements to our lifestyles and riding, as well as possible weight loss improvements. I saw the OP mention that weight loss is not a goal, but I think it can be. Dont know if the OP is still around or not. Regardless, keep riding, keep posting and keep up the metabolism fellow fatties!
> 
> Peace....


----------

